# Beinharte Frauenpower, Samstag, 26.07., 13.00 Uhr (Einsteigerinnen willkommen)



## Tweety (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo Mädels,

endlich ist es soweit. Am Samstag, 26.07., gibt's 'ne Runde durch den Taunus ganz für uns allein. 

Treffpunkt ist um 13.00 Uhr auf dem großen Parkplatz am Schiersteiner Hafen.

Wir fahren GEMÜTLICH auch für Einsteigerinnen und Nicht-Mitglieder (aber bitte mit Helm!) auf breiteren Wegen und versuchen nicht allzu viele Höhenmeter zu machen. Keine Angst, es wird keine zurück gelassen. 

Vsl. Streckenführung: Schierstein-Monstranzenbaum-Schlangenbad-Grüne Bank-Einkehr in der Rausch-Schierstein.

Also, traut Euch, wir sind ein netter Haufen!

CU
Tweety

Die beinharten Jungs haben zwar schon von "ausgrenzen" gesprochen, wollen im Grunde aber nur, dass wir ihnen beweisen, ohne sie nicht klar zu kommen...
Wir Mädels sind jedoch großherzig und Jungs, wir lieben Euch trotzdem!

@Mr Hide:
Wir werden Dich, den Herrn der Reifen, natürlich anrufen, falls wir einen Platten haben...

@Brice:
Falls Du im Röckchen kommst, darfst Du auch 50m hinter uns fahren. Nur: warten werden wir nicht...

@Ripman:
Die böse Freeride Woman ist in guten Händen (keine Kontrollfahrten!)

und, und, und...


----------



## Marion (24. Juli 2003)

Darf Frau auch mitfahren, wenn sie mit Hosen kommt???!!

Das andere M lass ich auf jeden Fall zu Hause. Das darf dann in der Zeit die Wohnung putzen. HiHiHi  


rost: 

Bis Samstag (hoffentlich im Trockenen)

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apanatschi (24. Juli 2003)

... aber nicht ohne meinen Papa  

Victoria


----------



## Claudia (24. Juli 2003)

Na das ist ja mal ein Angebot, eine tour nur unter unseres gleichen ohne "schwarze Geröllpisten" und böse Witze (is nicht os gemeint Mr. Hide!), dafür aber auch mit netter Einkehr!

Da muss ich noch mal ganz tief in mich gehen, ob ich mich vom spannensten Tour de France-Zeitfahren aller Zeiten verabschieden kann. Eigentlich wollte ich nämlich unseren Jan beim couch-biking anfeuern.
Hmmm, ich denke aber, Ihr habt gute Chancen, dass ich mit komme. 
See ya auf heimischen Taunuspfaden

Ciao
Claudia


----------



## Tweety (26. Juli 2003)

Guten Morgen,

falls noch einer reinschaut, neben Marion und Claudia kommen außerdem noch Uschi und eine Freundin von mir mit, ggf. auch Rita.

Momentan sieht das Wetter ja "fahrbar" aus. Sollte es um 11.45 Uhr in Strömen regnen, sage ich die Tour im Forum um diese Zeit ab, wovon ich allerdings nicht ausgehe.

Also, bis um 13.00 Uhr dann.

Birgit


----------



## Claudia (26. Juli 2003)

Hi Mädels,
muss leider für heute absagen. Da ich vor ein paar Tagen beim Einladen meines Bikes den Sattel sammt Stütze verloren haben ( ich weiß, eine echte Glabzleistung!) und eben festgestellt habe, dass die mir freundlicherweise vom Bikeshop meines Vertrauens leihweise zur Verfügung gestellte Sattelstütze eindeutlig zu lang ist, wird das heute nix mit der Ausfahrt. Will heißen, ich bin derzeit zu klein für mein eigenes Bike. Spätestens Montag wird der Misstand behoben sein und meine Extraanfertigung geliefert werden.
Wäre aber schön, wenn wir die Frauentour bald wiederholen könnten- mein ich ernst!
Also, euch dann eine nette Tour!
Ciao und bis bald

Claudia


----------



## Tweety (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo Claudia,

ja, ja, mit Ulle Sommersprossen können wir halt nicht mithalten. Ok, wir fahren die Tour und Du drückst Ulle beim Couch-Biking von uns mit ganz fest die Daumen.

Schade, dass Du  nicht dabei bist, aber vielleicht wird die "Frauentour" ja zu einer öfteren Einrichtung.

Bis demnächst und: pass' auf Deinen "Hintern" (Sattelstütze) auf!

Lieben Gruß
Birgit


----------



## Tweety (26. Juli 2003)

Hi an die beinharten Mädels und alle, die nicht dabei waren!

Speichenbruch, Schaltzug gerissen, Bremse zerlegt, der Platte war ja noch das Geringste...
Nein, nein, dank der guten Wartung der Bikes durch unsere Männer hatten wir keinen einzigen Defekt (DANKE JUNGS)!!!

Unsere bisher erste Mädelstour war ein voller Erfolg und auch der immmer wieder kehrende Nieselregen, konnte uns nicht abschrecken, waren wir doch nun schon mal zusammen gekommen.

Ein herzliches  Dankeschön an Uschi (und  Jürgen), die die Strecke gestern schon mal abgefahren sind. 30 km und 550 hm waren für alle gut fahrbar und bis nach Schlangenbad den meisten bekannt. Ab dort aber erwartete uns dann noch eine wirklich traumhaft schöne Strecke (Singeltrail!) über die Grüne Bank zur Rausch, wo wir (@Rolf): das größte Stück Kuchen unseres Lebens gegessen haben.

Als äußerst beinhart, weil auf dem Starrbike, haben sich Anke (auf dem guten alten Treckingrad) und Samia bewiesen. Auch Conny hat sich "in den Bergen" tapfer gehalten. Für Rita, Sabine, Uschi und mich war diese Tour ein ganz besonderes Highlight: Wir hatten alle möglichen Gesprächsthemen, nur keine über Bikes & Parts.

Ich bin mir sicher, derartiges werden wir wiederholen und freue mich, wenn die, die heute nicht dabei sein konnten, das nächste Mal mitfahren. Mich hat diese Tour jedenfalls total motiviert! 

Herzliche Grüße
Birgit


----------



## Der Herz-König (26. Juli 2003)

Hi Mädels,

habe gerade überlegt, ob ich morgen die Taunus Tour von Jens mitfahre. Soll ja regnen, womöglich etwa so wie heute ... 

Bin echt beeindruckt von Eurem Beinharten Einsatz. Super dass Ihr einen frischem Wind ins Beinharte Leben bringt. 

Ich will nur hoffen, dass Ihr trotz der tollen Tour uns Männer trotzdem hin und wieder noch mitnehmt.

Dry trails 

Jochen


----------



## camelli (29. Juli 2003)

Hi Tweety,
macht ihr ab und zu auch mal Touren in Richtung Idar-Oberstein oder so??? Dann würd ich gerne mal mitfahren....


----------



## Tweety (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Camelli,
leider sind wir im Raum Idar-Oberstein so gut wie nie. Das nächste Gebiet in Deinem Raum wären unsere Touren um Bad Kreuznach herum, die wir ein paar Mal im Jahr veranstalten. Diese werden, genau wie Touren im Binger Wald, dann relativ spontan im Forum angekündigt.
Sorry, bist aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen, wenn Du Dich uns mal anschließen willst.
Gruß
Birgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camelli (31. Juli 2003)

Hi Tweety,
leider hab ich das auch schon gemerkt - hier find ich irgendwie keine Leute zum biken...

Ich werde einfach noch öfter hier rein gucken und dann komm ich vielleicht mal mit, wenn ihr fahren geht....

lg,
camelli

PS. Ich hoffe, eure Überschrift gilt immer noch - ich bin Anfängerin und würde es gerne lernen... hab nur noch keinen gefunden, der mir dabei helfen kann...


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2003)

Falls das Interesse bei Euch besteht, würde ich das Fahrtechniktraining vom April auch mal auf einer "Spezialtour" fortsetzen. D.h., richtiges Bremsen und Schalten, fahren und anfahren am Berg, bis hin zu steile Abfahrten meistern oder gar Bunny Hop...

Allzeit bereit meine Damen


----------



## camelli (31. Juli 2003)

Hi Präsi,
ich bin auf jeden Fall daran interessiert!!

Wäre echt klasse, wenn das klappen würde...

lg,
camelli

PS. Du hast nicht zufällig Lust mir eine Einzelstunde zu geben, wenn aus dem Treffen mit mehreren Leuten nichts wird?


----------



## Max Mercury (1. August 2003)

FLIRT ATTACK !!!!


----------



## Tweety (2. August 2003)

Mein Gott Thomas, weißt Du worauf Du Dich da einlässt???

Erstmal danke für Deine Bereitschaft für ein weiteres Fahrtechniktraining. Ich übe selbst auch viel zu wenig...
Sicher haben viele von uns Interesse daran, ich denke jedoch, dass wir unsere Jungs nicht ausschließen sollten, es sei denn, es würden sich einige ausdrücklich wünschen...

Zwecks Termin können wir ja nochmal telefonieren, da einige jetzt und in nächster Zeit im Urlaub sind.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal wieder...

Lieben Gruß, wo immer Du zzt. auch steckst,

Birgit


----------



## Ripman (2. August 2003)

Uschi ist Euch ja noch ein paar Bilderchen schuldig, die durch gewisse technische Umstände bis dato auf der Speicherkarte der DigiCam lagerten, aber jetzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (2. August 2003)

und noch eins:


----------



## Ripman (2. August 2003)

noch eins ...


----------



## Ripman (2. August 2003)

und noch eins ...


----------



## Ripman (2. August 2003)

und ein Letztes ...


----------



## Tweety (2. August 2003)

Hi, Ihr bösen Freerider,

schön, dass Ihr wieder online seid!

Danke für die Bilder, man sieht ganz deutlich, dass hier ein paar Action-Fotos fehlen. Aber wie ja jeder weiß, sollte man bei Action besser beide Hände am Lenker lassen, deshalb haben wir uns mehr auf's Foto-Shooting ohne Risiko eingelassen. Der Kuchen war allerdings eine echte Herausforderung.

Liebe Grüße nach Gonsn'em,
Tweety


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von camelli _
> *Hi Präsi,
> ich bin auf jeden Fall daran interessiert!!
> 
> ...



ich bin aber nicht billig 

wie ich von tweety am sonntag gehört habe, stehen die chancen gut, scheint interesse vorhanden zu sein. man lernt auch oft mehr, wenn andere dabei sind, da die motivation immens gesteigert wird...


----------



## camelli (5. August 2003)

Hi Präsi,
dass du nicht billig bist, das ist mir klar...  

Wieviele Freiwillige gibt es denn bisher?


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2003)

am Freitag ist Stammtisch in der Taberna Academica. Vielleicht wissen wir bis dahin mehr oder man kann sich mal in Ruhe drüber unterhalten...


----------



## camelli (5. August 2003)

wo bzw. was auch immer das ist... *keine Ahnung hab*

sag mir dann mal hier bescheid - danke.


----------



## Nacho (5. August 2003)

Och man, könnte mir  in den Hintern beißen, dass ich erst jetzt im August auf die Idee gekommen bin nach einem MTB-Club Ausschau zu halten.
So 'ne Mädels-Tour würde mir auch Spass machen. 
Ist solch eine Tour in der nächsten Zeit nochmal geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camelli (5. August 2003)

Hi Nacho,
wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Ripman (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von camelli _
> *wo bzw. was auch immer das ist... *keine Ahnung hab*
> 
> sag mir dann mal hier bescheid - danke. *



Tach auch,

hier ne kleine Navigationshilfe :



CU

Jürgen


----------



## Yvette (8. August 2003)

Hallo Mädels,

würde bei einer eurer Touren gerne mal mitfahren. Wann habt ihr die nächste Tour geplant? 
Bin schön öfter um Wiesbaden rum gefahren (Platte, Hohe Wurzel, Kanzel), hoffe also die nötige Fitness zu haben.
Ob ich bei den Touren im Gonsenheimer Wald (eure Treffen Mittwochs und Donnerstags) mithalten kann weiss ich ja noch nicht, denn von Technik hab ich keine Ahnung, fahre eigentlich immer auf normalen Waldwegen.

Gruss
Yvette


----------



## Tweety (8. August 2003)

Hallo Yvette,

wenn Du selbst schon den Taunus erkundet hast, sollte es wirklich kein Problem sein, mit uns zu fahren. Das Tempo bestimmt sowieso immer der Langsamste und auch der kriegt seine Pause.

Noch ist nichts geplant, im Moment ist es bei diesen Ozonwerten auch nicht wirklich lustig.

Vielleicht poste ich am WE 16./17.08. mal wieder etwas. Schau' einfach ins Forum.
Ach ja, heute abend ist Stammtisch (siehe separates Posting).

Gruß
Birgit


----------



## Brice (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tweety _
> * Das Tempo bestimmt sowieso immer der Langsamste und auch der kriegt seine Pause.
> *



und ich war der Meinung, der Ripman durfte gar nicht mit  

Brice


----------



## Ripman (8. August 2003)

..... das traust Du Dich ja nur im Netz, alter Schlawiner. Komm Du mal wieder nach Hause.

CU

Jürgen


----------

